# Should I give my dog her shots myself?



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

Would you guys give your own vaccinations to your dogs for $7 or would you pay the vet bill?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've given my dogs and cats all their first shots. I don't wanna chance them catching something outside the house so I usually do all first shots at home myself.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i did mine myself but the bigger they get the harder it is to keep em still and the more dramatic they seem to get about pain. for you... i suggest the vet. 4 mo. is big and squirmy and whiney and the vet techs are good at it. also they should both have vet exams done to check everything out n get good quality dewormer. for both i imagine. the lighter they are the cheaper it is so get em in n do it asap. also check craigslist for free pit spay and neuters. often the local humane societys have programs. or low income if u qualify for that. its easier and they recoup faster as pups.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

YOu can give the shots yourself but Rabies will need to be done by a vet.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I have always given my own shots.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to vet, they can monitor the dog closely if he suffers from a reaction to the shots.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I give shots myself, Rabbies the vet does


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You guys have to remember some of these people are very NEW owners and I believe this one is ....... IMO I would prefer you go to the vet and have them give the dogs their shots.
You have to get the Rabies done by them anyway, plus you want them given a physical if you have just gotten that pup ....


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Go to vet.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I give all our dogs thier shots except rabies the vet does that abut my vet is very old school and showed me when I was young how to give shots and also when chaos went through having HW and phemonia and got a clot in her lungs I had to give her several shots of several diffrent meds my vet also showed me first hand where to give each shot......... If you have never given a shot before I suggest you find someone who has or take the dog to the vet also it wouldn't hurt to ask your vet to show you how all they can say is no or yes!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know. We give all our own shots. We aren't exactly new at it though either. Rabies the vet takes care of but that's a given.


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

For a new owner ya need to go to a vet. 

We on the other hand we have 3 so we give shots ourselves. Except the Rabies one.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Some vets have shot clinics on the weekends. They are the same price as doing it yourself except you don't have to. It can be very difficult to give shots if you've never done it before. Some dogs have thick skin and others freak out. If you do it yourself make sure you have someone hold the dog while you do it.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I gave my boy his vaccinations myself, it's really no big deal (unless you're squimish and concerned with poking him/her with the needle). Like everyone has stated the Rabies you have to go to the vet.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd go to the vet, but pay attention how it's done. Rabies must be done there, and you also want to keep them wormed and at least an annual physical exam. Other than that, I would say you're fine giving shots if you have any more dogs.


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

...........


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> You guys have to remember some of these people are very NEW owners and I believe this one is ....... IMO I would prefer you go to the vet and have them give the dogs their shots.
> You have to get the Rabies done by them anyway, plus you want them given a physical if you have just gotten that pup ....


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

pesifik_oshen said:


> Search youtube for one of the tutorials, and give it a crack yourself. Its fairly simple.


It may be simple
but there is a million ways to mess it up
and it ends up costing about the same to go to the vet and getting a puppy package as it does to but alll the shots and de-worming you need anyway.
So as DeuceAddicted said get that pretty baby in for a check up and make sure everything else is good too.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I always give them myself.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If your a newbie go to a vet till you get more experience I posted this on your other thread in the general forum.


----------

